
Show HN: Theimage.io, an image sharing website with only one image - rbongers
http://theimage.io/
======
ChrisGranger
Interesting, but I worry about the site being abused with 'shock images' and
such...

Are the previous images sent to /dev/null or are they kept for future
reference?

~~~
rbongers
I can switch on access to previous images if I ever need it.

I don't believe the potential for shock images is any higher than any content
sharing platform, especially small ones without much in terms of content
recommendation. It at least has the advantage of being self-moderating and
extremely temporary.

